# Surface Pro 4



## beckstoy (Nov 3, 2015)

I use CC (LR/PS) for my editing and wanted to know about compatibility with the Surface Pro 4. Anyone have experience?

Wondering about going that direction or just getting a kick-ass laptop for editing away from my desktop.

Any experience you can share would be appreciated!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 4, 2015)

It runs windows, PS and LR will run fine, but be sure to get enough ram. 8GB is shaving it close. 12 or 16GB is what you should shoot for.

$1799.


----------



## Otara (Nov 4, 2015)

I have the Pro 3 with 8GB and the highest CPU and have no problem running LR and PS CC on it, but it probably depends a lot on what kinds of images and how many layers etc you use and what your expectations are performance wise. 

As in a 32 layer file with multiple images stiched together is a pretty different thing from my single image 7D 2 shots.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Nov 4, 2015)

If I wasn't tied to Final Cut Pro X, I would get one as LR and PS would run fine on it. I just don't want to learn Premier and pay an additional $40/m for the full Creative Cloud


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Nov 4, 2015)

I have just setup 2 SP4 with I5 and 8gb Ram. I can say the displays calibrated at 100% srgb so they are good for color correction. I think the PCIE storage makes them pretty fast. I would still look toward the Surfacebook since it has a dedicated GPU and you can detach the tablet portion for lighter loads or edits. It really is the machine for photographers vs the integrated graphics of the surface pro line. For the money you will get a lot more in a dedicated laptop but that is up to your style and what you need. The Lenovo W550s is a great machine. I use a Dell Precision M3800 with a 4k display and love it. I have a quad core processor and 16gb ram Dedicated GPU and 1tb SSD. I paid close to $3k for it but you can get it for less with lower storage. Hope that helped.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 4, 2015)

I was curious myself about the Surface Pro 4.
Can you use a pen with Photoshop CC?
I'd love to have a mobile light Photoshop solution.
I assume it uses up one of your licences with Creative Cloud.
With this as an option two licences becomes restrictive.
One for laptop , one for PC/Mac and none left for Surface Pro


----------



## Otara (Nov 4, 2015)

Pen works, but buying it and a laptop would be overkill Id think, Surface book would make more sense then Id think, given it has a pen too.


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 4, 2015)

Is it possible to use Surface Pro + LR and PS without the keyboard? How is Ctrl, Alt and Shift + pen handled without keyboard? I'm using Wacom Intuos Pro with desktop PC and it still have few buttons on the tablet mapped to these keys.


----------

